# She's gone nuts I tell ya



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

My wife is making grilled wings with Wolfe Rub.  I love wings with Wolfe Rub.  But she doesn't stop there, NO.  She puts the Wolfe Rub in the butter for the grilled corn on the cob  .  Now come on, WR on corn on the cob.  What's next, Mack and Cheese with WR [-X .  

I'll try to get pics, if she lets me near the grill.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

I knew there was something I liked about her.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

Here are the pics:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Tell the Mrs. Grill Gal that her food is looking mighty tastey..... =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 29, 2006)

well it looks good, but how did it taste?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks real good


----------



## allie (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey, that looks great!  She needs to come help me with the grilling.  The kids hate to see Mom fire up the grill. LOL  I cooked some hamburgers one day (cheap premade patties) that ended up looking like hockey pucks.  They were hard enough to knock someone out. LOL  The last thing I cooked was some steaks and they were ok but could have been cooked a bit longer.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Your a lucky man Bill, looks great!


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> My wife is making grilled wings with Wolfe Rub.  I love wings with Wolfe Rub.  But she doesn't stop there, NO.  She puts the Wolfe Rub in the butter for the grilled corn on the cob  .  Now come on, WR on corn on the cob.  What's next, Mack and Cheese with WR [-X .
> 
> I'll try to get pics, if she lets me near the grill.


I had WolfeRub corn on the cob the other night.  What's wrong with that? :dunno:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mrs. Bill......you go girl =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Great job Kathy!!!!  Maybe your good cooking skills with wear off on Bill!!!  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great job Kathy!!!!  Maybe your good cooking skills with wear off on Bill!!!  8-[


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great job Kathy!!!!  Maybe your good cooking skills with wear off on Bill!!!  8-[



 [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great job Kathy!!!!  Maybe your good cooking skills with wear off on Bill!!!  8-[



Give the guy a trophie and he thinks is is GOD of the grills.   [-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":20rxu99s]Great job Kathy!!!!  Maybe your good cooking skills with wear off on Bill!!!  8-[



Give the guy a trophie and he thinks is is GOD of the grills.   [-X[/quote:20rxu99s]

Had your wife cooked I wouldn't have won!!!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3l7wyk2r][quote="Larry Wolfe":3l7wyk2r]Great job Kathy!!!!  Maybe your good cooking skills with wear off on Bill!!!  8-[



Give the guy a trophie and he thinks is is GOD of the grills.   [-X[/quote:3l7wyk2r]

Had your wife cooked I wouldn't have won!!!  [/quote:3l7wyk2r]

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had your wife cooked I wouldn't have won!!!  [/quote:227skym9]

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:227skym9]

Don't incurage him. [-X


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 31, 2006)

jshively said:
			
		

> Larry you got a website for this wolf rub?  Looking for a new rub right now.




Here you go
www.WolfeRub.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

www.wolferub.com


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 31, 2006)

and you forgot my phone number????  or did my invitation get lost in the mail?????


----------



## Finney (Jul 31, 2006)

Did anybody mention that Larry's website is: www.wolferub.com ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Ya know, I can really appreciate people plugging someone elses rub or sauce or what ever but come on!  Please stop ramming this stuff down our throats! :-X  :-X  8-[  :hide:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

You are banned again.


----------



## Finney (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Ya know, I can really appreciate people plugging someone elses rub or sauce or what ever but come on!  Please stop ramming this stuff down our throats! :-X  :-X  8-[  :hide:


Geez Joker #-o , someone asked if there was a website for it.  Jim and Chris responded right on top of each other.  I just thought it would be funny to add it below theirs sarcastically. 8-[ 
Sorry. :^o


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second banning in one day  
Going section by section :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, once Greg gets ahold of this, I'll have to head over to the TxBBQRub Forum. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :tant:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

well if we trade JShive for you, I think we got a bargain.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> *Please stop ramming this stuff down our throats! *:-X  :-X  8-[  :hide:



Geez what's that about?  What did I do to you?    :dunno:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well if we trade JShive for you, I think we got a bargain.



 =D>  =D>  :grin:


----------

